# Kanthal 32/34 ga and ribbon



## Feliks Karp (1/8/16)

Any one got kanthal in thin gauges and kanthal ribbon?


----------



## SAVapeGear (1/8/16)

We have some ribbon wire left:

http://savapegear.co.za/collections/wire/products/ud-flat-ribbon-wire-30-ft-spool?variant=7837000003

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

